# Chat!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chat is always empty now cut the crap and come chat!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in chat right now.. where you at homie?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

.............This isn't a question smart one. I'm joining chat right now though


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Every time I come on now, chat is empty. I only join when I see people in there


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I've noticed too - nobody is there!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Just missed you sbetsy. But ya it is.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

ricker and I are in there, though I think he is afk.


----------

